# Army Builder 3.2b Released!



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> Hello all,
> 
> Army Builder – the Point-and-Click Army Construction tool – just released Army Builder 3.2b, a free update for anyone with an active Army Builder license (and also all users licensed for AB 3.2, even if your license has since expired). You can download and install the new release here:
> 
> ...


I haven't used army builder software myself yet, but it seems appealing.


EDIT:


Katie Drake said:


> Just a warning to everyone else... you seem to need to extend your liscense in order to use this update, so unless you're prepared to do that _do not_ download this update. I find this out the hard way.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just a warning to everyone else... you seem to need to extend your liscense in order to use this update, so unless you're prepared to do that _do not_ download this update. I find this out the hard way.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

If only it could be used on mac's :cray::cray:


----------

